# Guesses of what breed my cats are?



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

When it comes to dogs breeds Im really good,but cat breeds not so much. I know the Siamese and domestic-short hair other then that Im clueless. I know there are mixes but any guess as to what?

Dice









He is in the tree









Yoda 



















They are siblings but look nothing a like. Yoda used to have deep blue eyes but they are lighter now. I wish they would have stayed the icy blue. They are 9 months old.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

aw they are cute!! they do have similar facial features, even though one is short hair and one is medium-ish

they are domestic short/medium hair


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Heh, love the picture of Yoda with the ferret! Your cats are domestic short hair and domestic long haired cats. "Domestic" just means they're of an unknown history, could be anything in their bloodline. Even a cat that looks like a Siamese could simply be a color-point cat (meaning their markings are the same as a Siamese - color-point is the markings name); it doesn't mean they are actually of the Siamese breed, only that somewhere along the line there were Siamese, or maybe another color-point breed.

Unlike dog breeds, where often looking at the dog tells you what kind of breed or what kind of mix it is, cats are totally different. Most cats don't have purebred parents or grandparents or anything like that in their family tree, they've been bred for generations at random. Dogs aren't as often a total mix breed like most cats, I think mainly because each dog breed serves a specif purpose (like hunting or workings dogs) so keeping lines pure makes sense, and that dogs also don't - for the most part - wander the streets breeding indiscriminately like cats do.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the father may not be the same for each of your cats.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you  They are from the same little though so how would they not have the same dad? Im a little confused about that part. I'm not a "new" cat owner but new at researching breeds. I have two other males that look like Dice but they are black and white and one is 2 the other 4. So would they be the same breed? If needed I can post pics.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

For reasons I don't understand the female cat in heat can be impregnated by more then one male cat, so kittens from the same litter can have different fathers.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> For reasons I don't understand the female cat in heat can be impregnated by more then one male cat, so kittens from the same litter can have different fathers.


They don't necessarily have to have different fathers to look VERY different. Yes, cat can have a litter of different Toms, but that's not common. Dice can be a color point carrier and Yoda can be a long hair carrier. It's just probability distribution, no need for fancy reason :wink:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

cooncatbob said:


> For reasons I don't understand the female cat in heat can be impregnated by more then one male cat, so kittens from the same litter can have different fathers.


Woah! I did not know that


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They are domestic short hair and domestic medium hair. Unless they came from papered parents, that's what they are.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

cooncatbob said:


> For reasons I don't understand the female cat in heat can be impregnated by more then one male cat, so kittens from the same litter can have different fathers.


Cats are induced ovulators. The male has a barb on his penis and when he pulls out it causes the female to release eggs. If she encounters another male before her body recognizes that she's pregnant and goes out of heat, she can be fertilized by more than one male.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well that explains why they are so efficient at reproducing!


----------

